# reverse loop with dcc need to know



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

HI: I am going to show my ignorance here as new to dcc. Do i nedd a reverse loop module/device when running dcc?? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You do If you have a reverse loop!


----------



## m1racleman (Jan 25, 2012)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> HI: I am going to show my ignorance here as new to dcc. Do i nedd a reverse loop module/device when running dcc?? Thanks for any replies.



This is the one that I am going to use ! It works very well and fast enough not to trip any DCC supply module or command station 
http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/dccpowerfrogjuicers.html

DCC Dual Frog Juicer/Auto-Reverser/Circuit Breaker


----------

